# Vendeur apple store, quelles sont mes chances de réussite ?



## Membre supprimé 1121188 (21 Mai 2020)

Hello,

Je travail dans un casino à Londres depuis quelques années et j'ai envie de me reconvertir et travailler dans un apple store. Le contact avec des clients très exigeants et parfois difficiles est qqch avec lequel je suis habitué.

Deux problèmes qui n'en sont peut être pas et j'ai besoin d'avis extérieur :

- mon parcours scolaire a été très chaotique (je n'ai qu'un BEP vente en poche)

- je n'ai eu aucun produit apple depuis 3 ans (j'ai oublié mon MacBook dans un bus et cassé mon iphone)... Autant vous dire que ça calme quand on est jeune. 

Cela ne m'empêche pas d'avoir acquis de solides connaissances sur l'histoire et la philosophie Apple et bien entendu je regarde et lis beaucoup de tests sur leurs produits. Je me tiens informé sur toute l'actualité high tech sans pour autant être un gros consommateur.

Y-a-t-il des vendeurs apple store dans le coin qui pourraient me parler de leur expérience et si ils ont des collègues non diplômés?

merci ;


----------



## moderno31 (23 Mai 2020)

Hello
Lance toi si tu y crois. Par contre, la connaissance du produit ne suffit pas. Pour moi un apple store va chercher à te faire faire un peu tout donc faut attaquer techniquement. Connaitre l'histoire d'apple c'est bien beau mais ça fait pas tout. Encore une fois, si tu as l'opportunité, fonce ! Personne ici sur ce forum ne te connais suffisamment pour bien te conseiller.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)

Il serait intéressant de connaitre les critères de recrutement des vendeurs Apple .


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2020)

Je ne sais pas dans quel casino tu travailles ni dans quel Apple Store tu envisages d'aller, mais si tu passes de Leicester Square à Regent Street, la clientèle ne sera pas foncièrement différente et c'est déjà un point essentiel que tu connais.


----------

